# Help With Update .



## DroidMomma (Sep 17, 2012)

My Stratosphere was rooted and I returned it back to stock to get the OTA. Well the update still wouldn't download. It would start and then I'd get a yellow triangle with the android man. My mom has the same phone complete stock and I was wondering if there was a way I could retrieve my stock files from her phone? She has already applied the update to her phone.


----------



## PhantomZwei (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm having the same issue. I flashed over stock ROM as well as the stock kernel..still get the yellow triangle. Not sure if you could copy files from her phone..but I think most people are going to wait for someone to create a custom ROM with the OTA update included for less hassle.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

PhantomZwei said:


> I'm having the same issue. I flashed over stock ROM as well as the stock kernel..still get the yellow triangle. Not sure if you could copy files from her phone..but I think most people are going to wait for someone to create a custom ROM with the OTA update included for less hassle.


While not heavily customized, the ff1 rom thats posted is at least rooted, deodexed, and has busybox.


----------



## PhantomZwei (Jul 10, 2012)

dwitherell said:


> While not heavily customized, the ff1 rom thats posted is at least rooted, deodexed, and has busybox.


I've seen people talking about that but..maybe I'm blind, I haven't seen a post or anything of where to download it. Also hopefully you can get a phone to mess around with as well


----------



## legmando33 (Jul 31, 2012)

The post is here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33800-ff1stockcwmfull-deodexed-rooted-stock/ and he got a phone!! 

Sent from my kingdom using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jspradling7 (Nov 13, 2011)

Has anyone had any issues with just changing the build.prop file to FF1 and skipping the update? My wife's phone is working fine so that's what I did. So far so good.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

jspradling7 said:


> Has anyone had any issues with just changing the build.prop file to FF1 and skipping the update? My wife's phone is working fine so that's what I did. So far so good.


Yes, that works... It was discussed in the Tweaked ROM thread a week or so ago, look in that thread starting at page 70 or so, I think Dwitherell even had a CWM-installable ZIP file to stop the update.


----------



## jspradling7 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you.

Sent from the droid you were looking for...


----------



## DroidMomma (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for the link. It's working amazing!


----------

